# Compliments



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to do this and embarrass the heck out of myself. 

Over the two previous days I had someone here doing some work for me. Both ends of the breezeway needed to be replaced due to rot. So the two of us went to work ripping out the old and building the new.

I don't think he expected to have a helper. But I have a clue when it comes to construction so I wasn't in the way. If it was time for me to backoff and let him do his thing I did.

He said something about age and how some things are harder to do, I said wait until you're 70. 

He said what? I repeated myself. Who's 70 he asked. Me, I said. He turned around and looked at me and said not a chance. Inside I'm doing a happy dance, yippee. I can still get carded if I go to buy booze.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm 54 with grey hair and a grey beard, kind of a Santa lookin' dude. I got carded the other day buying a pack of cigarettes. I just looked at the little 16 years old girl behind the counter and said, "Really???"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They think teenagers are going around dying their hair gray so they won't get carded so everyone gets caught up in that net.

I'm still not grey. Got about 12 grey hairs right at the temple. Parental genetics are responsible for that oddity.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Around here, it doesn't matter how old you look, you still get carded, everyone gets carded, period. I think it's a good idea myself, a little bit of a pain in the neck I suppose (my husband smokes cigs and I often have to go to the store since he doesn't drive).
I'm 26 (ahem...26 to the second power bahahhaa) and have a few grays but I know plenty of people with more so I'm good with it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I wasn't upset by being carded. At first, I actually thought she was kidding.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got carded when I was in my late 30's when I bought a bottle of wine. That was a long time ago. It embarrassed the heck out of me. But I think it was because my daughter, who was quite a bit taller than me was there. She's the one that didn't look 21.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TomC said:


> I wasn't upset by being carded. At first, I actually thought she was kidding.


They have gotten a little extreme in this carding thing. When we're obviously of age to make the purchase it just slows check out down.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I get carded every dang time  but I'm 25 to the first power


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL After a while of getting carded for every danged thing it will become routine and about useless.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

I've had gray since very early 20s, it is heredity! My son is 25 and is sporting quite a few grays. Early 30s I was salt and pepper. At 40, it was 50 shades of grays and whites, lol. That's when I dyed it for the first time. I don't recall being carded after 30.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got more grey in my eyebrows than on my head. I even found a white eyelash once.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I got my first gray at age 16, I was horrified. I yanked it out and that was the last one until I was 49. I still only have a few here and there at age...*ahem* 25 *ahem ahem*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I got my first gray at age 16, I was horrified. I yanked it out and that was the last one until I was 49. I still only have a few here and there at age...*ahem* 25 *ahem ahem*


Are we related? I'm beginning to think going grey is going to become a rare thing as time goes on.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol we could be! haha


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

Oh my, you all crack me up! I used to card everyone when I worked at places selling alcohol (when I was in my early 20's so that's been a while!). It made people so mad but the managers scared the crap out of you. If they got caught selling to under aged people they could lose their licence... and of course, so much money. I didn't get carded last time I was buying alcohol... and this was right next to the sign that said "Anyone who looks less than 40 will be carded." and I still have a couple years to go  I joke that I am at the age where America's Funniest Home Videos is no longer funny. I just complain the whole time about how dangerous that is or surely that person broke something. My kids don't like watching it with me anymore!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you can see it's not all about chickens all of the time. We do get off on tangents about life too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yall a bunch of old fogies. I just turned 21.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to tell your wife you're not being nice to us. 

Did you get into any ahem, silly things today?


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Sarah1up said:


> I joke that I am at the age where America's Funniest Home Videos is no longer funny. I just complain the whole time about how dangerous that is or surely that person broke something.


HaHaHa, yes you go through that phase, Then you get to where you laugh your butt off and after your finished laughing, your like, I hope they didn't get hurt. It's the same in real life too, not just videos... or maybe it's just me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Women always cringe when they see some of that stuff on TV. What I've noticed about them is that it's almost always young men doing less than intelligent stunts.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hahaha, we don't get America's Funniest Home Videos anymore here. So I watch Ridiculousness. It's mostly stupid drunk vomiting, people pooping where they shouldn't etc but sometimes they come across with a few good ones and then there are always the idiots that do things you just can't imagine anyone with a brain would try (like putting a lit bottle rocket in their pants....)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never heard of that show, Sylie. It must be on a channel I don't get. There's one World's Dumbest. Bottle rockets in the pants show up there too.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Probably, I believe it's on MTV or something like that. I don't pay attention lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What was this topic about? I don't remember.

I get MTV I just have it removed from my menu because I never watch the station.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to tell your wife you're not being nice to us.
> 
> Did you get into any ahem, silly things today?


Sharon says I can run circles around her lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except that's you saying Sharon says. 

I'll quit picking on you now, I know how you work. Not kicking back often or for long,


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL. Yeah, I'm taking it easy this week. Seriously.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm trying but my garage is trashed from all the construction work done and work continuing. It's about driving me nuts.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

I'm cracking up from you all, it's quite appreciated! On a side note, I was reading this and my 8 year old son was looking at the profile pictures. He saw the black duck that Sylie has and exclaims "What is that magnificent creature?!??!" I think I might have a duck person on my hands.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't tell Sylie that or she's going to make sure you have a few ducks hanging around. 

Some of us have been around for a while, I won't mention names (dawg), we always like for new folks to come join in on some of the goofy conversations that get going. And then before you know it, you're not new and can claim old fogie status. (dawg) 

I'm not going to let him live that one down. I wonder if he's outside working today. I know I am but had to take a break before my arms fall off.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just finished scooping poop out of the pens. I do it at least 3 times a day. I've been thinking about putting it on a tarp, building it up then put an ad on Craigslist "free chicken manure." I did that when we lived in Jax and always had someone come by and shovel it up and leave.
Currently I have it along one side of the carport pen in a huge mound from one end to the other. It prevents flooding in the carport pen and works great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would you be too far out for anyone to come get it? I take it you and Sharon don't do a veggie garden at all. What about the flower beds if you have any?

I've still got a terrible mess in my garage. I need to get my compressor out of the garage and into the breezeway but there is so much in the way I can't do it. So, I'm doing this thing to make little more room, then this other thing to make more.

Plain and simple I have too much big power equipment in the garage. I need an enclosed shed.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Would you be too far out for anyone to come get it? I take it you and Sharon don't do a veggie garden at all. What about the flower beds if you have any?
> 
> I've still got a terrible mess in my garage. I need to get my compressor out of the garage and into the breezeway but there is so much in the way I can't do it. So, I'm doing this thing to make little more room, then this other thing to make more.
> 
> Plain and simple I have too much big power equipment in the garage. I need an enclosed shed.


I gave up having a veggie garden. It's too much work and cheaper to buy at the store. I DID plant 3 rose bushes out front in the sun and they took off and bloomed within 5 days!
Can the handyman help get your garage cleaned out?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that it's just me there's no sense in the garden. Besides it would be one more thing I'd have to take care of. I've got enough, I don't need more.

I haven't had roses in very long time. But I did find two climbers hidden under the Zombie Azaleas. I replanted them up towards the road along the fence. The one isn't happy because there's too much shade. 

He would be a bit pricey to have doing that kind of work. I have some shelves mounted on the walls, I added another today and going to add a wider one down lower. That way I can get rid of one or two free standing shelves in the garage. 

This is awful but I'm considering getting an outside shed. But it would have to be huge to move all of the bigger power equipment into. I guess I'll make that decision after I find if what I'm doing is not enough to organize the garage. Or not, I don't want my compressor out there. The one generator would have to stay in the garage. The chop saw would have to stay in there too. Truth is, I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

That's the way we are too. We usually put 2 or 3 tomato plants in the flower garden for fresh tomatoes. But, there is a large Amish community about 20 miles away. We usually go up there and get all the fresh produce we want. Much cheaper than trying to put out a garden, especially when you consider the time a garden requires.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

The duck in my avatar is Piper, she is a cayuga duck (female) and has the sweetest disposition you could ask for (except during breeding season when she thinks I should submit to her....FAT CHANCE DUCKO!) She loves to cuddle and asks to sit on my lap anytime that I am out in the yard. She follows me all around the yard and frequently tries to follow me OUT of the yard lol. She manage to slip out the gate without my knowing about a year ago and as I climbed into my truck I heard a soft, quiet "quack". I couldn't figure out where it came from so I circled the truck and there she was waiting by the passenger side door for me to let her in to go for a ride. The picture is a few years old now. She is turning gray. She has many gray feathers on her neck, head and chest. No matter how old she gets, she will forever be my sweet baby.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylie said:


> The duck in my avatar is Piper, she is a cayuga duck (female) and has the sweetest disposition you could ask for (except during breeding season when she thinks I should submit to her....FAT CHANCE DUCKO!) She loves to cuddle and asks to sit on my lap anytime that I am out in the yard. She follows me all around the yard and frequently tries to follow me OUT of the yard lol. She manage to slip out the gate without my knowing about a year ago and as I climbed into my truck I heard a soft, quiet "quack". I couldn't figure out where it came from so I circled the truck and there she was waiting by the passenger side door for me to let her in to go for a ride. The picture is a few years old now. She is turning gray. She has many gray feathers on her neck, head and chest. No matter how old she gets, she will forever be my sweet baby.


That is one of the sweetest stories.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For dawg. He's going to come unglued when he see's these pics.

















What you don't see is the chop saw in between these two pics.

So shed or no? There's very little in there I don't use. There's been so much new stuff brought in I've got a mountain of cardboard that I'm slowly getting rid of.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

My son will be thrilled to hear about how sweet piper is, but will surely be wanting ducks now!


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> For dawg. He's going to come unglued when he see's these pics.
> 
> View attachment 33064
> View attachment 33066
> ...


Now that's a dang great looking GARAGE!!

When I saw the Ammo can stuck away on the shelf I knew it would bet 2 thumbs up from your old pal Slippy!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate to break your heart, Slippy, but there is no ammon can in the garage. All ammo and weapons are kept in the climate controlled house. 

I'll bet you're seeing the tool box for my Stihl brushcutter. 

There is shoe box with shotgun shells in there though. Even stored in the house the danged things started leaking. At some point I'll have to do something with them.


----------



## Bill Lohr (May 1, 2020)

These stories are great and some bring back memories. I was about 53 years old and buying beer when the young lady asked for ID. At first I thought she was joking, then realized she was serious. While I was pulling my drivers license from my wallet one of my other items fell on the floor. When I bent down to pick it up I pulled a muscle in my back. After several minutes of struggling to become upright I asked her if at that point she had any trouble believing that I was indeed the old fart I claimed to be when she first asked.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bill Lohr said:


> These stories are great and some bring back memories. I was about 53 years old and buying beer when the young lady asked for ID. At first I thought she was joking, then realized she was serious. While I was pulling my drivers license from my wallet one of my other items fell on the floor. When I bent down to pick it up I pulled a muscle in my back. After several minutes of struggling to become upright I asked her if at that point she had any trouble believing that I was indeed the old fart I claimed to be when she first asked.


Sorry, I laughed. And then thought, what is it with men's backs when they hit their early 50's? One of the supervisors where I worked bent down to tie his shoes and hit the floor when his back had a hissy fit.

A bunch of these stores now have to type in birth dates in order to complete the sale. No matter if you're using a walker and are half the height you were 20 years ago.


----------

